# Info on Finestrat please?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

Hi there, I am considering hiring a holiday house in Finestrat. I have never been to this part of Spain before and therefore do not know much about it, however, I do know that the nearest town is Benidorm.
Now, I am not the kind of person who is really into the tacky, Spanish towns that have been ruined by the British and so by staying in Finestrat will I still be in a nice area with other nice towns and beaches to visit?
Any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The first thing to clarify is whether we are talking about "Finestrat" or "Cala de Finestrat" ...


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

djfwells said:


> The first thing to clarify is whether we are talking about "Finestrat" or "Cala de Finestrat" ...


Finestrat, the village just up into the mountains from Benidorm.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Village of Finestrat is pleasant enough, just make sure it is not in the Urbanisation on the outskirts...


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Finestrat is close to Brnidorm and nearly all English tho it is nice

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

emjeast said:


> Finestrat, the village just up into the mountains from Benidorm.


Oh Finestrat is lovely. Near towns: Altea/Albir/Denia/Calpe etc. and yes, Benidorm aka little Britain in Spain, is about 15km away. 

Very coastal ... some nice beaches ... try Villajoyosa ... gorgeous!


----------

